# 500 - Internal Server Error



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I had a headache trying to post in my thread yesterday because the error "500 - Internal Server Error" kept appearing so my post wasn't submitted. I found that editing the un-submitted post allowed me to post. I don't know what it is in my posts that's causing this to happen because I tried to post just now and I got the same error.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rectus said:


> I had a headache trying to post in my thread yesterday because the error "500 - Internal Server Error" kept appearing so my post wasn't submitted. I found that editing the un-submitted post allowed me to post. I don't know what it is in my posts that's causing this to happen because I tried to post just now and I got the same error.


Are you trying to attach/embed anything or is it literally just a regular plain text post?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I PM'd you the exact post I was trying to send as it wouldn't work on here. It's just a quote, before I thought it was because I used a 'mention' but there's no mention of a mention in the post I mentioned.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hmm that should be fine.

Please log out, log back in and retry it.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I just did as you said, same error! WTF is going on?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I managed to get the post posted, I suspect it may have been the 'at' symbol when I was talking about how much of a certain compound I was using.


----------

